# Vape King - Coming Soon



## Stroodlepuff (6/3/15)

We have some awesome new goodies arriving soon:

Kangertech Kbox:




Innokin Itaste MVP 3.0




Joytech Delta 2 Coils & RBA bases:




Spare Glasses for Subtank and Subtank Mini:



Subtank Nano's:




Coloured O-Rings for Subtank series:




Samsung Smurfs




Subtank Mini RBA bases
Restocks on all coils which are out of stock


And a few more surprise goodies

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/3/15)

Oh and lets not forget @Justin Pattrick 's awesome baby the Sheamus mod!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benjamin Cripps (6/3/15)

I am very very excited to get my hands on a K-box!! is it possible to reserve one cause i am sure they will go quick?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/3/15)

Benjamin Cripps said:


> I am very very excited to get my hands on a K-box!! is it possible to reserve one cause i am sure they will go quick?



We have 100 coming in on the first order but I will be sure to keep one aside


----------



## Benjamin Cripps (6/3/15)

Thanks @Stroodlepuff!!! Much appreciated. I was so excited about the KBox i completely missed the new MVP's... lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Justin Pattrick (6/3/15)

@Stroodlepuff, awesome new goodies! I will be delivering on monday

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/3/15)

Justin Pattrick said:


> @Stroodlepuff, awesome new goodies! I will be delivering on monday



Super Excited!


----------



## annemarievdh (7/3/15)

You guys are getting the new MVP 3?!?!?! Cant wait... 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## Raslin (7/3/15)

Any news on pricing yet?

Sent from my S5 while vaping on my Subtank


----------

